#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Penang Butterworth Ferry

## dirtydog

So your at Butterworth train station, if you have come down from Bangkok your going to be pretty desperate to use a toilet, don't worry it aint far to Georgetown now, keep to your left and avoid the taxi drivers, they want to drive you over the Penang bridge but your only a couple of hundred meters away from the ferry, go up onto the pedestrian bridge and follow the signs to the ferry, this area is all no smoking  :Sad: 

There is a change counter where you can change up notes as you need 1.20Ringgit to go through the ferry barrier machine, you only pay to onto Penang Island, coming back is free whether you use the ferry or the bridge.

The cars and bikes stay downstairs, can't remember how much it costs to get your car across.

*Penang Visa Run Page*



Here we are leaving Butterworth on our way to Penang  :Smile: 



Each ferry has a bakers shop type thing on it, they sell good cakes and also soft drinks.



Coming up to Penang you are right near Komtar if you want to do some shopping.



*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

*From the Tourism Board.*

 Penang Ferry began its operations in 1920, making it the oldest ferry service in Malaysia. These iconic ferries ply between the Seberang Perai mainland and Penang island, ferrying both passengers and vehicles to and from the island. 

   The 15 minute ferry ride allows visitors to enjoy the spectacular view of Penang island and serves as a reliable mode of transportation to and from the island.  

   Originally painted in a ubiquitous betel nut orange colour,  with the government’s initiative, the ferries have been beautifully and brightly painted as a project to beautify the ferries.

   A fleet of eight ferries, named after the many beautiful islands in Malaysia, the ferries are named Pulau Pinang, Pulau Payar, Pulau Angsa, Pulau Kapas, Pulau Rimau, Pulau Undan, Pulau Rawa and Pulau Talang-Talang ply the waters. Penang Port is unique, in that it is the only port in Malaysia that runs a ferry service, linking Georgetown on Penang Island (Pengkalan Raja Tun Uda) and Butterworth on the mainland (Pengkalan Sultan Abdul Halim)

  Today, Penang Port Sdn. Bhd. (PPSB) manages the ferry service. 

   PPSB operates a fleet of eight ferries, with the first ferry departure from Butterworth at 0600 hours, with the last at 0030 hours; and the first departure from Penang Island at 0530 hour, with the last at 0100 hour.

----------


## Lily

Jeeesus DD, haven't you been to the loo, yet?

----------


## dirtydog

I try to hold out lily as the toilets on Thai trains aint much fun  :Sad: 

Anyway once you dock at Penang, it's a quick walk through a small food market, they sell sweets and fruits here aswell, and then either walk to your hotel or guesthouse, or take one of the taxies that will be waiting there, it's about 5 ringgit to just about anywhere in Georgetown, although don't be suprised if they don't turn the air con on, or you can take a rickshaw for a little bit more money.



They got some nice little catamarans moored up.



One of the little shop things in the market.

----------


## rubbajohnny

Its afair strol to Komtar the big leaning tower with shopping malls beneath and the bus station 
An interesting mile plus but you may take any bus up Chulia strret they stop at Love Lane then again near Market opp Police station and need 1 ringgit exactly NO CHANGE
There isalso a nice new FREE AirCon bus that does an easily understood loop about 9-5 M-Fri
There are also frre buses to TEscos nr the bridge in arather drab MAll
As welll a Prangin Mall like MBK Kontar is abit shabby tho Ocean DEpt store like Robinsons 
A little further North beyond is Gama which is full of stuff while Mydins Indian cash and carry on Peneng rd has cheap stuff eg Fez hats kettels suitcases etc

Best of all some of finest steam food at 20/30 baht a portion Yum yum cha indeed
Tai Da Tong Chinese Dim Sum Cintra Street right behind market zone 2nd block from Chulia street end
Good info gov Penangs noticeably warmer than C Rai we had fan all time and air sometimes in Feb

----------


## rubbajohnny

Thee are some great things to say and do Your local 
Ali Day Guide 
will escort you to mouthwatering souks bizarre eyewatering snakee museum and Batu Ferringhi beach. Stinky rickshaw or old datsun without meter will let u avois dodge the sewer ratty Tooheys

----------

